# Mxu 500 no spark



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a kymco mxu 500 that just had a completely new cylinder, piston, rings, valve installed. Now there's no spark. I've tried everything. Put my cdi and ignition coil on my wife's bike and hers starts so I know mines good. New stator and a completely new wire harness and still nothing. New plug as well. I even put the gear switch Indicator switch on hers to see if that was it. Any ideas?


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Coil maybe


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

I swapped it with a good one. I'm getting power all the way to plug but no spark. Even tried a different plug


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas? I'm gonna swap out the kill switch and ignition tonight and see if that does anything


----------



## InToDeep913 (Mar 1, 2012)

It's alive (well atleast has spark). The second new stator came. Slapped it in real quick and have spark. Gotta go get some rtv so I can put the crank cover back on and then all the plastics but I have spark. So ****ing happy


----------



## Payne_Train (Jul 28, 2013)

I have an 07 kymco mxu 500 and when i first start it up it has spark but once the bike warms up and I shut it off and try to crank it again it doesnt have any spark and I have a new coil in it.any ideas what it could be?


----------

